# Southern Mud Riderz at red creek!



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

short video from red creek this weekend. didnt get too deep because i didnt have time to fix the leak in my snorkel. enjoy!
Southern Mud Riderz - Red creek - 1/4-6/13 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice man .... a couple of buddies in my riding group are going this weekend and after all this rain this week, the park should be flooded even more than in the video!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

man yall should come to canal road instead


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol there are sooooo many people going that i can't even count on 4 hands haha


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> nice man .... a couple of buddies in my riding group are going this weekend and after all this rain this week, the park should be flooded even more than in the video!


Our group will be there as well Saturday. Got about 12 bikes going. Cannot wait! Haven't been riding in 10 months 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice, hopefully oneday we will ride together


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

canal road saturday


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

sweet video, always get a kick out of watching you ride


----------

